# tried something different



## swift4me (Jun 10, 2011)

No chainsaw involvement on this one, but I thought someone might find it interesting.










It was the first time I tried it this way. The accents are curly maple and mahogany.

Thanks for looking

Pete


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 20, 2011)

For anyone that just glanced at this and thought, "hmmm, pretty". It took a lot of skill to pull this off! A lot of little pieces had to be glued up for the mouth piece and top of the body....that took time and skill.

Thanks for showing this here too!!!








Scott B


----------

